# Bonnie Palmers pet products



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw on Amazon.com that Bonnie Palmer's shampoo and conditioners are available. Shampoo $79.00 and conditioner $98.00. Much to expensive for my taste. :smheat:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is this the same Bonnie Palmer, as I do not see pet products on her website.

Either way, I agree that's a hunk of change. Perhaps it's a gallon jug?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jan 3 2010, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869308


> I saw on Amazon.com that Bonnie Palmer's shampoo and conditioners are available. Shampoo $79.00 and conditioner $98.00. Much to expensive for my taste. :smheat:[/B]


I saw it the other day, and had to wonder if there was a mis-print on the price!! Wow! It doesnt say the size of the product, although, I'm not sure I could pay that, even if it was a gallon size!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It looks as though she is still working on adding the items and adjusting prices, photos, etc.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Does anybody know if these are the gallon sizes? For the right product, I don't have any problem spending $100 for a gallon of something because really? It will save me money in the long run, because I don't have to waste money trying everything under the sun to find the 'perfect' product. 

But I'd like to know what the size and dilution rate is before I order!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 3 2010, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869315


> Does anybody know if these are the gallon sizes? For the right product, I don't have any problem spending $100 for a gallon of something because really? It will save me money in the long run, because I don't have to waste money trying everything under the sun to find the 'perfect' product.
> 
> But I'd like to know what the size and dilution rate is before I order![/B]



I pulled up the site, and it doesn't say, but does say the shipping weight is 1.2 pounds. 

The picture looks like a very small bottle. Looks a bit fancy, but small. Certainly not a gallon. 

I agree, I would pay that for a gallon, without the fancy container, and if it works.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869315


> Does anybody know if these are the gallon sizes? For the right product, I don't have any problem spending $100 for a gallon of something because really? It will save me money in the long run, because I don't have to waste money trying everything under the sun to find the 'perfect' product.
> 
> But I'd like to know what the size and dilution rate is before I order![/B]


I would just contact her directly to ask her about it, because the current photos she has up are pictures of other products and not of the shampoo/conditioner. One picture I saw was perfume I think, and another was Jason brand natural shampoo. lol


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 3 2010, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869321


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869315





> Does anybody know if these are the gallon sizes? For the right product, I don't have any problem spending $100 for a gallon of something because really? It will save me money in the long run, because I don't have to waste money trying everything under the sun to find the 'perfect' product.
> 
> But I'd like to know what the size and dilution rate is before I order![/B]


I would just contact her directly to ask her about it, because the current photos she has up are pictures of other products and not of the shampoo/conditioner. One picture I saw was perfume I think, and another was Jason brand natural shampoo. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, the one pic did look like perfume. So yep, perhaps we should wait until her site is up, and running.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She may have some samples available. I know a few people that have dogs from her have gotten some samples and have had great things to say about it. I'll be looking forward to hearing more info. I wonder if it works well on Yorkie coats too?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's just a mock up. The prices are not accurate...obviously. If you tried to purchase it it would not go through.
Her products are not on the market yet.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 3 2010, 01:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869328


> That's just a mock up. The prices are not accurate...obviously. If you tried to purchase it it would not go through.
> Her products are not on the market yet.[/B]


Makes "sense" to me. Auntie Brit, I told mom I just couldn't "see" that being right ~ Love, LBB


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I remember that and when Bonnie found out that people were looking at the "mock" set up, she took it down immediately. Those were not correct prices!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I think someone here posted about Bonnie's shampoo for sale on Amazon in a different thread last week and I ordered two bottles of it from a reseller referred to as OzBo 2 "Bonnie's Angels Reconstructive Shampoo" Misc.; $5.08 Sold by: OzBo, price with shipping: $14.95. I received notice that it shipped, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 3 2010, 06:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869345


> I think someone here posted about Bonnie's shampoo for sale on Amazon in a different thread last week and I ordered two bottles of it from a reseller referred to as OzBo 2 "Bonnie's Angels Reconstructive Shampoo" Misc.; $5.08 Sold by: OzBo, price with shipping: $14.95. I received notice that it shipped, so I'll let you know.[/B]



Maybe they're some sample bottles someone had, Deb. I don't know. I hope you get it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 3 2010, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869362


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 3 2010, 06:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869345





> I think someone here posted about Bonnie's shampoo for sale on Amazon in a different thread last week and I ordered two bottles of it from a reseller referred to as OzBo 2 "Bonnie's Angels Reconstructive Shampoo" Misc.; $5.08 Sold by: OzBo, price with shipping: $14.95. I received notice that it shipped, so I'll let you know.[/B]



Maybe they're some sample bottles someone had, Deb. I don't know. I hope you get it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, is this what you ordered?

http://www.amazon.com/Bonnies-Angels-Recon...4853&sr=1-1

If it is, Bonnie told somone she doesn't know who is selling that shampoo and doesn't think it is hers. Her line will be released in the spring. Again, what I was told. I have not spoken to Bonnie myself.

This other link to Amazon with her product that I guess was a mock up has been taken down, the one that said it sold for $75. I swear there are so many secrets about this product and people who are involved not saying anything and people who aren't involved who act like they are. Makes my head feel like this. :smstarz: 

I know it will be a phenomenal product once it's available. One that if the price is NOT $75 as I thought, I would like to carry in my store.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Please, no one order that shampoo. It's NOT from Bonnie. I have contacted both Amazon and Ozbo on Bonnie's behalf. It is probably an honest mistake, as Amazon marketplace forces everyone on a strict UPC system that facilitates product categorization, but can identify the wrong product if the vendor does not proof their product submission. When Bonnie's products are available to the public, it will be announced on SM. I know that she is very grateful for all of your enthusiasm for her line.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

does anyone know if Bonnie's line will work well for yorkie coats too?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 3 2010, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869417


> does anyone know if Bonnie's line will work well for yorkie coats too?[/B]



I think it will work well with yorkie hair as well as maltese hair. At least the samples
I've used so far would. I believe they are still "tweeking" the formula a bit.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Brit, I've been meaning to ask you - are you related to Bonnie Palmer?





Joy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 3 2010, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869469


> Brit, I've been meaning to ask you - are you related to Bonnie Palmer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Joy. I'm not related. I have just had two of her dogs and gotten to know
her over the years.


----------

